# Best of the Disney Renaissance



## Girl I don't care (Nov 1, 2010)

which film for you was the best of the Disney renaissance period.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 1, 2010)

I liked/loved about eight of those movies but Aladdin is superior in story and the way it was told.


----------



## Bart (Nov 1, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast, hands down :WOW


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2010)

mulan for me


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know... 
I liked Beauty and the Beast personally. It had a very deep meaningful lesson to it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably Aladdin. 

Although Mulan gets honorable mention for this gem.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS5dEeMX64[/YOUTUBE]

[


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 1, 2010)

Lion King is my favorite.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2010)

Little Mermaid is the first Disney movie I remember in my life.So it's always special to me :33

But Alaaddin s well too.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 1, 2010)

I did adore the Rescuers, probably my weakness for fuzzy things latching onto me. It is either that, Aladdin (largely thanks to the genie as I didn't care for the rest of the cast much), or Mulan.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qwnh-sxaBwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a deep love for all of them, and I'd rather not choose a favorite.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 1, 2010)

The Lion King and The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Evolet (Nov 1, 2010)

The lion king!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

Lion King is where its at, but those are all great


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2010)

the lion king


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2010)

Alladin & Lion King


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast for me.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

Good to see The Lion King dominating. 

Guess it is...*puts on shades*... the _King_ of the Disney canon 

YEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2010)

The Lion King no contest.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 2, 2010)

1.Aladdin then 2.Lion King followed by Mulan Beauty and The Beast and then Hercules honorable mention Tarzan.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

My vote goes to Mulan. Aladdin and Hercules come in a close 2nd.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2010)

1.The Lion King
2.Alladin
3.Beauty and the Beast

Isn't Toy Story apart of the renaissance also?


----------



## Evolet (Nov 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> 1.The Lion King
> 2.Alladin
> 3.Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Isn't Toy Story apart of the renaissance also?



It was made BEFORE Disney bought Pixar, so no.


----------



## TSC (Nov 5, 2010)

Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

1. The Lion King (I wanted to be a lioness^^)
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Aladdin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

Little Mermaid.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 5, 2011)

1) The Lion King
2) Aladdin
3) Mulan


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2011)

Lion King for sure. I cry at just the music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_U4in8WeS0[/YOUTUBE]

I also loved Tarzan.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 5, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast and Mulan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

Aladdin, easy.

Lion King was overrated.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Lion King. Aladdin, Tarzan & Hercules deserve a mention to.










CrazyMoronX said:


> Lion King was overrated.



I saw this coming a mile away....


----------

